# Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFC



## jcmn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello

I have now two installed programs that don´t run in my Windows XP SP3 because of the following issues according to the event log viewer

1) Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

2) Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFC.
Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

I read all what I could find about this but I was unable to fix this.

I know this is related with files needed to run applications C++

I even installed the redistributable files for C++ but the problem continues.

Anyone can help?


----------



## m.netking (Apr 29, 2008)

had the same problem...Is urs has a event id 59...the microsoft has asked me to download
"http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=32BC1BEE-A3F9-4C13-9C99-220B62A191EE&displaylang=en (http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=32BC1BEE-A3F9-4C13-9C99-220B62A191EE&displaylang=en)"

which asks me to install Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86)
still no lluck...


----------



## jcmn (Jul 7, 2008)

I did that also and didn't solve the problem.


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Welcome to TSF....*

Here is a search page from Google both of you might want to take a look see if there is anything that can help:

http://www.google.com/search?q=Depe...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## jcmn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello ThorXP

After spending sometime reading the available pages taken from the google search that you suggested I finally solve the problem.

We have here two kind of information:

1) For programmers of Microsoft languages (C++, VB, etc), it is not my case.

2) For general users

In this second type of information the only possible conclusion is that it is necessary to install the so called Runtime packages so that software can use them to properly run. In this case we have the Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package, but there are several of this (x86, x64, with and without SP1). 
To me the problem was solved wit the x86 with SP1.

What is intriguing is that the software that was not running is a well known software in the market : The chess program FRITZ from Chessbase.

It should ask for the runtime package or at least install it as necessary or perhaps in my system there was some kind of error that prevented the use of the pacakage? Registry error?


----------

